# Pygos I Got From A Friend



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

One of my closest friends passed away a little over a year ago from stomach cancer, and he let his girlfriend a shoal of pygos. No one really has been taking care of them, she offered to give me a few of them. I ended up getting 4 out of 7. Three of them are 5-6" and the last is about 9". When I got them they were in pretty rough shape, but now they are looking alot better. One of them has a torn lip, and he seems to be healing nicely. Here are some pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. What sized tank do you have them in? You can add aquarium salt to help heal those wounds.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beasts!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Super nice fish man!! You got lucky. What size tank are they in? They Look a little crowded


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Give em some TLC, and they should come back nicely


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Right now they are in a 75g corner tank. They were previously in a 75g bow front with all 7, but I got a 90g coming


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new Reds!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The thing about a 90 is it's not going to do you much better. Has about the same footprint as the 75, it's just taller. Your P's won't use that extra water at the top so your not benefiting any. I wouldn't even spend the money man. Save it and get a bigger footprint or something. All you gain is more water which makes water param's easier to keep in check


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg they are huge..I like that black color on them..very nice pygos


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That tank looks like a 50g corner tank. Way to small to be a 72. I can see they have no room to swim around, I would make a bigger tank your #1 They are super nice fish you got man, def need to give them some room to move around and breath.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

thats so hard to hear. your fish are beautiful though.


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> thats so hard to hear. your fish are beautiful though.


Yeah he was definitely the life of the party. He actually revived one of the fish by blowing in its mouth.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice Pygos







, but I notice the one with the torn lip never has his mouth closed in any of the pictures. Does his mouth remain open all the time? It looks as if he's gasping for air.


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Nice Pygos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been open like that since I got him, if you were able to see it in person you would see how it was torn. It looks like its peeled down and the front teeth of the lower lip are growing outward instead of straight up.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pick up, bro!...







....those poor fellas are in rough shape but with proper care they should be 100% in no time!....







....They rock like a CROSBY, STILLS, AND NASH concert!!!....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey man are they ok???do you still have them...?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RedBelly11 said:


> The thing about a 90 is it's not going to do you much better. Has about the same footprint as the 75, it's just taller. Your P's won't use that extra water at the top so your not benefiting any. I wouldn't even spend the money man. Save it and get a bigger footprint or something. All you gain is more water which makes water param's easier to keep in check


I think a 90 would be just fine for 4 natts -- the difference between a 75 corner and a 90 is huge.

Hopefully those fish heal up nicely and live a long healthy life in their new tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is your tank completely cycled? I would check params (especially nitrites) because in every pic more than one red has a wide open almost swollen mouth.

Its usually a sign of a nitrite spike


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I was talking about a reg 75 joe, the 90 is just taller and the piranha don't use the top waters


----------

